
Ask HN: Suggestions for being your kid to work day as a programmer? - brightball
Looking for suggestions on how to keep my 7 year old son engaged at my office in a couple of days.
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
How would you keep him engaged if you were at home with him?

~~~
brightball
I probably should have phrased this differently. I'm really just looking for
ways to make programming at a desk interesting for a 7 year old.

------
FroshKiller
Why bring him at all?

